# Ivan Earl High Quality Panographs



## jflunder (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,

Ivan Earl is a Photographer based in Melbourne but traveling the world to produce some of the highest quality wide format photographs I have seen, his panoramic images cover some iconic scenery from Australia's Bondi beach and the Western Australian Outback plus some amazing imagery from Venice and Thailand, there is always a story behind his images and limited edition prints are a great way enjoy his eye for detail.

My favourite image would have to be his 'Edge of the Cyclone' shot taken in Broome, Western Australia is a vast state with much of the outback covered in a striking red mars-like surface which really makes the approaching storm look even more astounding, 

check out his gallery, it is well worth it. 


http://www.ivanearlphotography.com


----------

